# cutting tpo rolls



## waitnatara (Jan 25, 2012)

There has got to be a safe effective way to cut tpo in roll form. Tried cutting 5 footers from a 10 foot roll with a sawzall and that didn't seem to be any faster than unrolling and cutting with a knife. Maybe we were using the wrong blade? Anybody have a secret recipe? Don't mind buying a new tool if it will get the job done.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, that sawzall cut must have been a jagged as all heck cut.

We unroll and cut with Weiss Shears (like heavy gauge scicors on steroids). 


If you were to use some kind of machine I'd think some kind of guillitine (sp? too lazy to look it up) would be the only way to get a clean cut. I don't see it happeneing with any saw blade. I could quickly invent something in my mind but have no desire to bring it to fruition. If you want to work on this new tool together, I get 10% royalties for my design.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

You could make a thing like the old felt slitters. But that would be a huge piece of equipment and would likely have to be powered. Scissors is what we use.


----------



## waitnatara (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for replies, the sawzall cut was not terrible. Definitely not a finish cut but it was getting buried. It left a similar finish to when you reverse a carbide tooth blade to cut metal roofing. Kind of melted through rather than cut through.

I imagine at the factory they have some sort of guillotine just trying to think of something more portable. Mostly for narrow roofs and when it's wet. If you find something that works let me know


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

You could also buy a couple of smaller rolls.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

1985gt said:


> You could also buy a couple of smaller rolls.


 That's what I was thinking. Heck in some situations we just "give it to them". Let's say we are wrapping a wall and need oh I don't know, a 5' roll, but we have a 6' roll. Rather than take the time to cut and all that, we'll just bury the extra 1' under the seam. At some point it becomes cheaper to just "give it to them" rather than taking the time to trim and dispose. 

So now if you're ever on one of my job sites and hear me say "just give it to them", you know what I mean


----------



## JayCarter (Dec 15, 2010)

Carlisle has a TPO cuting tool. Saves your back and is alot faster than cutting by hand.

roofers toronto
roofing contractors toronto
toronto roofers
flat roofing toronto


----------

